# 2 Bedroom Units at Sunset Harbor



## IslandTime (Jun 20, 2011)

We are strongly considering buying a week at Sunset Harbor.  Does anyone know if all two bedroom units consist of a one bedroom suite plus a lockoff studio?  It seems like that would be the ideal situation in case we want to use the one bedroom one week and a studio another week during the year.  Is there a link to the building layout available somewhere that might contain this type of info?  Thanks for any help you can give this newbie!


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 20, 2011)

OK I just looked at Kal's site and found the floorplans.  If I'm seeing this right, 411 and 421 do have lockoffs, but 432 does not?


----------



## Kal (Jun 20, 2011)

All the town house units have 2 bedrooms that cannot be locked out.  One of the town houses only has 1 bedroom.

Just for clarification, if you own a 2 bedroom with lock out configuration, you have the exclusive right to use all or part of the unit for the week you own.  If you decide to just use one portion, the remaining portion becomes available for other club members.  Your exclusive right only applies to the week owned.  If you want to stay during a different week, you will have to successfully obtain that reservation separately thru the Club using points which remain after you reserve the portion of the unit you own.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 20, 2011)

From what I could tell by staying there this last February, the studios do not have a patio or a view.
I am not sure that this applies to all of the studios, but many.

B


----------



## JeffW (Jun 20, 2011)

I would expect all 1br portions to have a patio that faces 'inward' - towards the pool.  The studios should probably all face outward, and not have a view of anything.

FYI I think it's the same layout at the Galleon

For Windward Pointe and Beach House, I think they are all 2br/2ba, I don't remember them having lockouts.

Jeff


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a one bedroom, but noticed that the locked off studio faced the back walkway (first floor) that led to the pool and to the laundry & soda machine.

It had no view of the pool.

We had room 211 as I recall.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 20, 2011)

I stayed in both 321 and 331, which are 2br lock-offs, and a different layout than most of the other units. These units are above the office.

The lock-off portion is a studio suite, but the bedroom that comes with the 1br side is just a regular, rather smallish, bedroom, and is not connected to the bathroom.  The bathroom is off the hall. It would be more comparable to the 2nd bedroom in a dedicated 2br unit.


----------



## bdh (Jun 20, 2011)

JeffW said:


> I would expect all 1br portions to have a patio that faces 'inward' - towards the pool.  The studios should probably all face outward, and not have a view of anything.
> 
> For Windward Pointe and Beach House, I think they are all 2br/2ba, I don't remember them having lockouts.



FWIW

No studio unit has a balcony - so in order to have a balcony, you'll need to have a 1 or 2 bedroom unit.  The balconies of bldg 1, 2, 3, and 4 all look inward toward the pool.  The balconies of bldg 5 units 514, 524 and 534 face the pool and harbor, the balconies of all other bldg 5 units face the harbor.  Note that due to the trees/landscaping, the ground floor units view is somewhat limited.

Beach House and Windward are all 2 bedroom units and do not have a lock off type floor plan.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  We're looking at a couple different units and I don't believe either are townhouses.  In looking at the resort buildings layout, I'm assuming the first number is the building number, so is the second number the floor?  For example, would 411 be on the first floor and 524 on the second floor?  Since I don't see any units with 4 as the second number, does that mean the townhouse units are on the third floor in each building?

I'm not all that concerned with the view (we wouldn't have one at the B&Bs we typically stay at in Key West), but all this info is very helpful.  We're frequent visitors to Key West and plan to use the whole unit/week when the kids will be joining us.  Other years, we'll probably book it as a one bedroom and try to book a studio for another week (or shorter stays) when availability permits.

One more question. I know our week/unit is guaranteed to us for the first six months our points are awarded.  If we want a different week and that week isn't showing availability, we can request to be put on a waiting list?  Do we then lose our regular week or not until we have a reservation?  I know our week is only guaranteed for the first six months.


----------



## Kal (Jun 21, 2011)

As a general rule the town houses are the center two columns of units in all buildings except Building 3. Each "column" has two town houses where each town house has two floors. The third digit in the numbering convention represents the "column" of the building. Also the town houses have two balconies each - one serving the living room and the other serving the master suite. Some town houses have 3 bathrooms and the layout is different for each unit. Also, the square footage of all units differ from one building to another.

The outside "columns" in each building contain the 2 BR lock outs. Each of those columns is only three floors.

Thus, there are many variables to consider so you need to carefully look at each unit with regard to placement at the resort and layout. Not all owners like all units and each person has their own favorites list.

When you place your name on a waiting list nothing happens until a unit is available. If you have sufficient points, only then will the points be deducted. If that occurs during the first 6-months (i.e. HRPP) your request will be confirmed and you will lose the guarantee for occupancy of your owned unit/week. So be certain that you don't want to occupy your owned unit before you get on the wait list. Of course if you own multiple HRC weeks, the computer will automatically take the oldest points.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Kal.  If you don't mind, let me ask one more question so I'm clear about how it all works.  Say I own week 29 but want week 30 next year.  I assume that I would need to pay 2012 maintenance fees this year (as soon as my points are awarded), so I could book something quickly if it became available for next year?  I could put my name on the waiting list for week 30 in the HRPP but would not lose my guaranteed week 29 unless week 30 became available and my reservation was confirmed? If so, could I then remove my name from the waiting list near the end of HRPP if week 30 did not become available and then confirm that we would use our owned week 29 at that time?

I appreciate you taking the time to answer all my questions.  I'm trying to search the boards for more info while we're waiting for our offer to be written up.


----------



## Kal (Jun 22, 2011)

The scenario you described is correct.  You always have the right to use your owned unit/week for the first HRPP 6-month period.  If you book a reservation using those points during HRPP, then the guarantee ends.  If you are wait listed for Week 30 and it doesn't book, then you can call Hyatt to confirm you will use your owned week as long as you are in the 6-month period.

You can confirm any reservation within HRC as long as you are a member in good standing.  That means you have paid your MFs when they are due.  If the MFs are not yet due, then you are a member in good standing irrespective of reservation status.  Now if you place points in Interval, then you may have to pay MF in advance.


----------



## Texasbelle (Jul 2, 2011)

I would look at other timeshares on Lake Conroe.


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm very happy to say that Hyatt passed the ROFR and it only took them about a week.  We're just waiting for the FedEx package to arrive with the closing documents.  We're set to close this Friday.  How long does it take after closing before we're in the Hyatt system?   

We'll be in Key West for a week next month, renting a condo in Truman Annex.  I can't wait to get over to Sunset Harbor and look around.  We've been by it many times, but just on the road next to it.  I'm hoping they will show us a unit if one is open.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 17, 2011)

I think their checkin day might be Sunday.  If you are there the Fri or Sat before, you might stop over then, and speak to someone.  You can tell them you just bought unix xxx as a resale, and you want to know if you might be able to see it in person.  I'd like to think that between checkout (10am) and checkin (4pm) time, when the room should be free of guests, maybe they can take you and show it.

Any empty room should let you see the overall decor, though it would be any extra bonus if you saw your exact unit.

Jeff


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 17, 2011)

I just purchased at Sunset Harbor and it took about 3 weeks to get into their system.  I was harassing them to get a membership number so I could log on to the website.  It took about 6 weeks to get my membership materials by mail but by then I had the info.  Give them about 2 weeks and then start calling.


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for the info.  Do you know where I can find a good Hyatt calendar for future years?  I saw the one on Kal's site but it's only for 2011 and 2012 and the Sunday check in dates are a week off from all the other timeshare calendars I've seen.  I didn't realize it until I got my closing paperwork today.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 18, 2011)

I just checked the website and they only have 2011 and 2012 posted.


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for looking.  I'm confused because Kal has a 40 year calendar and a 2011/2012 calendar (which I assume are the correct Hyatt weeks) on his website.  The 40 year calendars show the Sunday check in dates a week earlier than on the 2011/2012 calendar.   We're buying week 27, which I thought sometimes fell during the 4th of July week, but now I don't think so.  Does anyone where I might view some older calendars (2008-2010)?


----------



## bdh (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't ask me how it works, but Hyatt adds a week 53 to the calendar every 5th year to keep everything "in sync".


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 23, 2011)

We closed yesterday and can't wait to stay there next year!  Should I send the sale price, etc. to Kal for his website, or is he not updating that anymore?


----------



## Kal (Jul 23, 2011)

Please send in the transaction info and we'll get it incorporated.  Thank you!


----------

